# a couple of little baby foalies! need names!



## krazi_katie (Aug 23, 2007)

ok i will post each foaly seperate

here we go!

foaly 1- colt

he gets called razzle but i need a name to register him with

---SIRE information---

Owendale Brandyman S1191 AWSB Section B Stallion 13.1hh 

Brandymans Sire: Croston Cufflink (Imp) 

Brandymans Dam: Owendale Brandy by Sir Percy of Paxhall (Imp) 

the glossy chestnut is brandyman

---DAM information---

Mithril Rosemary Section B Mare 13hh

Rosies Sire: Fairway Skyline 

Rosies Dam: Rahane Thalia by Coed Coch Llabed (Imp)


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Very cute!! 

As for names hoe about Saloon Tux (cufflinks....tux?)


----------



## stefie (May 24, 2007)

OMG i luv welshies and i tell ya what he is a stunna!! names names what to call him lol....hmmm...
this is for a show name yeh i hope anyways her it goes lol

Colts name: Razzle

Sire: Owendale Brandyman
Dam: Mithril Rosemary 
=
1. Razzleman Rosemary
2. Owen Myth Man
3. Rose Razzle
4. Rose men's Rythem
5. Razzle Delux
6. Owedale Pride
7. Razzle Dome
8. Manage Blue Eye


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Enough photoes?? :lol: Nah they were great! Look as you probally know by my other posts i am hopeless at names!! This is stefies criteria :wink: Um, its got a blue eye.... OMG, never seen nothing like it!! I have to be honest i don't reallylike blue eyes, but thats my opion!! He has a very nice extension on him, could be handy in the future :wink:


----------



## krazi_katie (Aug 23, 2007)

lol yeah lots of piccys! i couldnt choose which ones were best of him!

i like the name razzleman deluxe but am still open for name...(whats the word? hmmm)......offers-no.....opinions-no.......requests-no......requirements-no!

i cant think of the word!

wait i got it!......suggestions! thats the word!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

ha, ha, ha. They were all great, um.............. cyco..............no............ Krazi thats it ............... Krazi Katie lol :lol:


----------



## PonyDiva (Sep 11, 2007)

*I Love naming babies*

How about Brandy and Ice...........


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

he is so gorgeous even tho in one of them he looks slightly like an alien lol sorry very pretty


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

AWWWWW!!! So cute! Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i dont have any input for a name as i also am awful at coming up with names of any kind 

i just wanted to say your foal is absolutely stunning  i would be very proud


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

oo oo, how about just 'razzle dazzle'. i think that would suit him


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

hmm, this foal is from Welsh Ponies at Heavenly Welsh Pony Farm - Champion Welsh Mountain Ponies and Welsh Cobs-Okarche, OK [heavenly welsh ponies] and is certainly not yours


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

First foal.
Cool Clown.
Masked Heart.
Second foal.
Silly
Marked thought
Third foal.
His funnyside.
Crackerjack.
Beauty Masked


----------

